

Google details highly anticipated 'Android' mobile platform - shayan
http://www.infoworld.com/article/07/11/05/Google-details-Android-mobile-platform_1.html

======
ardit33
i work in wireless, (J2ME) and I am tired of the current state of
fragmentation. It is a true hell. %90 of development time ends up being spend
on fixing device specific issues, or workarounds for the wildely different and
crappy implementation.

Now, you don't have only J2ME, but also Winmo, Palm, Brew, Symbian....
Blackberry flash mobile, all require differnt set of expertice.... it is hell
people.

I envy server side guys. When you hear people b!tching about IE/Firefox
javascript problems, i can't help but roll my eyes. Mobile dev. is 10 times
worse.

I have sweared long time ago, that my next job wont be in Mobile dev. Maybe,
if Google Android is good, and picks up steam, I might change idea.

~~~
shayan
heheh thats interesting, I have never had the experience myself... but I think
if Google is able to get enough partners for this, the support will also be
much better ...

